

Holacracy constitution on Github - eugeneiiim
https://gist.github.com/nicknovitski/5633356

======
nomade0
Heads up, this is not the actual Holacracy constitution, but a copy of the
"Plain English" version, which might have been further modified on Github. The
official constitution is here:
[http://holacracy.org/constitution](http://holacracy.org/constitution)

That said, it's cool to see folks copying it :)

